# Second year Snowboarding. Disappointing last year. Recommended Guide for this year?



## gurlavie (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi ! 

In the past I did regular Ski, but after an accident leaving me with a partially torn ACL, I didn't ski for ~20 years. 

Last year returned to the slopes, obviously older  and not as fit and flexible. 

Got myself a local snowboard trainer, but after a week, finished with a general feeling of disappointment. 
Clearly it is me, who is slow learner, not as easy as before on taking risks and handling the speeds.... 

Maybe someone here can recommend from first hand a great, patient and experienced snowboard guide - In Val-Thorens (where my family will be staying this year).

Thanks !


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

gurlavie said:


> Hi !
> 
> In the past I did regular Ski, but after an accident leaving me with a partially torn ACL, I didn't ski for ~20 years.
> 
> ...


Snowboarding is very tough for 5-15 days. It gets easier and much more fun after that. No recommendations for instruction in Val T but I know where to ask and will get back to you.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Need a bit more info. How many times did you go? Where and what were the conditions? What have you accomplished so far? Are you goofy or regular and have you tried swapping? 

For all we know you are doing just fine for the number of times you've gone but are pissed because you aren't throwing 3s in the park yet.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Keep at it! First day I was falling ridiculous amounts and hurting myself (managed to twist an ankle because I didn't get my board up in the air while falling). After a couple days I'm doing much better with linking turns though still falling.

The biggest thing motivating me is looking for small improvements you make day to day. Also, don't burn yourself out run after run and know when to call it. I definitely notice myself falling more due to fatigue and not having as good motor control on the edges.


----------



## gurlavie (Dec 31, 2017)

Guys, amazing and very very great full for your quick reply. Very encouraging !


My "memory" is of a 20' years old, going very fast through Red's after a week of ClubMed ski group instruction....
Well, I am not the same guy anymore ;-)

I spent 5 "half-days" days (09:00-12:00) snowboarding at Val Thorens. 
It was end of March, but a snow storm the day before we arrived provided very good conditions on most slopes.

After a week of Snowboarding, I am able to slide with my strong foot first and on the back position as well.
I can link turns - if I concentrate, prepare my self, and the slop is in the proper angle not to take me too fast. 

SlvrDragon50 - I think that one thing that frostrated me is that by day 4 and 5 I didn't feel I am improving. 
As you said I was getting wicker by end of week, eventually not skiing on the 6'th day because of hand pains - later discovering I had a small fraction (no bone movement).

Gur


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Just keep at it. Like said before, think ten to fifteen times out before you start to feel like you've "got it". my best two bits of advice: make sure your boots are the proper size and break the mental barrier/go faster. Just about every part of snowboarding is easier with some speed.

*EDIT*: Just to be clear: speed is good, but make sure to always ride with control.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi....and watch this  and abunch of other beginner vids


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

This is *not* the way it worked for me,.. but the general consensus is that skiing is easier to learn the basics. Harder to progress & get good at it. ...I personally think skis were invented _specifically _to kill ppl! (I sucked so bad at it that I gave up on it 40 years ago.)

Snowboarding is supposedly harder to learn the basics but much easier to progress once it clicks. 

So first thing is not to compare your initial progress on a snowboard to that of years on skis. I see pll been skiing for years still "Pizza'ing" all over the hill. :laugh:

As long as you're linking turns and not just side-slipping (...falling leaf) your way down blues you're probably doing ok!

If you're not "feeling it" with your instructor? Try a different one. My very first snowboard lesson (...40 years _after_ my skiing attempt I might add!) was all but a waste of time as far as teaching me anything about actually getting down the hill. 

But it was enough to keep me interested,.. mostly cuz I didn't suck at it like I did on skis. :lol:


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

gurlavie said:


> Guys, amazing and very very great full for your quick reply. Very encouraging !
> 
> 
> My "memory" is of a 20' years old, going very fast through Red's after a week of ClubMed ski group instruction....
> ...


It definitely sounds like it is fatigue related then! If the falls are getting to you, you can get some protective gear. I wear a full suit of armor :grin: Definitely feel a lot better even when falling hard on ice.

It may help to set realistic goals. Maybe try learning some specific skill. For example, my first goal was just being able to transition side to side. Now, I've been working on transitioning side to side without having to take long traverses across the slope. I think setting these small goals will help you see the improvement. I'm still working on getting comfortable with moving faster, but it's really tough now that I'm older. Also, take some time just to have some fun!!!

What are the problems you have been having that makes you say you don't feel any improvement?


----------



## gurlavie (Dec 31, 2017)

I think I managed the side-to-side on both toe and heel - traversing.

Than I was able to link the heel-to-toe - as long as I could keep my self in the right speed. Toe-to-heel was more challenging with lower success rates 

So eventually I think it was my posture on the board that didn't improve. 
I couldn't get my self leaning forward properly.
Keeping weight on the back leg as an instinctive way to hold on speed.... 

My traumatic rout was the "plain sud" which is blue, but as the day progress becomes icy and more like a red, so I found myself mainly crashing down through it.

This is like a group therapy here  thank you all !


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

gurlavie said:


> I think I managed the side-to-side on both toe and heel - traversing.
> 
> Than I was able to link the heel-to-toe - as long as I could keep my self in the right speed. Toe-to-heel was more challenging with lower success rates
> 
> ...


Sounds like you know what you need to do to improve! Icy conditions can be pretty discouraging, I hear you there. I always have to remind myself to keep my weight on my forward leg. It sounds like you're already feeling more positive though! :smile:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> This is *not* the way it worked for me,.. but the general consensus is that skiing is easier to learn the basics. Harder to progress & get good at it. ...I personally think skis were invented _specifically _to kill ppl! (I sucked so bad at it that I gave up on it 40 years ago.)


Skis have definitely come a _*looooooooooong*_ way in 40 years, and a large part of that is thanks to snowboards :smile: I've always looked at it like if you can roller blade or ice skate, you can ski. How good you can ski, like all things, depends how much time you want to put it in. Which brings it back to the OP and the fantastic advice he's been given, give it more time, and hopefully some better instruction. Keep at it!


----------

